# FR: 24/24, 7/7, 24/7



## Triplespeak

(1) I always think French adverbs must go immediately after the main verb. 

(2) Does the expression 24/24, 7/7 need the comma (vergule)? 

(3) Are both of these correct?

(a) Cet appareil travaille avec la gamme de produits IBM pour protéger la maison contre le vol de la donnée *24/24, 7/7*.
(b) Cet appareil travaille *24/24, 7/7* avec la gamme de produits IBM pour protéger la maison contre le vol de la donnée 24/24, 7/7.

Merci !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

En fait un complément de ce type peut aller formellement quasiment n'importe où dans la phrase. Cela dit, il vaut mieux le mettre proche de la proposition qu'il affecte :
_Cet appareil travaille 24h/24, 7j/7 avec ... _
pour protéger la maison_ 24h/24, 7j/7 
contre le vol de données 24h/24, 7j/7. _


----------



## SwissPete

L'expression n'est-elle pas *24/7* ?


----------



## olivier68

On trouve effectivement "24/7"...


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> On trouve effectivement "24/7"...


Première nouvelle… Je ne l'ai jamais rencontré en français pour ma part. Pour moi il n'est pas idiomatique de dire ou d'écrire _24/7_, ni _24/24_ ou _7/7_. On trouve parfois dans un style télégraphique _7 j / 7_ et _24 h / 24_ comme indiqué par atcheque, mais ce n'est pas très courant. On préférera dire _en permanence_ ou autre synonyme, voire l'écrire au long : _24 heures sur 24, 7 jours sur 7_…

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour en revenir au placement de l'adverbe temporel, quel qu'il soit, sa place est assez libre en effet.


----------



## olivier68

Malheureusement, si... "24/7" se trouve sur certaines vitrines d'établissements dits de "restauration rapide" à Paris, ou sur leurs publicités.
Je n'en dis pas pour autant que la formule soit correcte ;-)


----------



## SwissPete

24/7, c'est de l'américain : *twenty-four/seven*. 
Je pensais (à tort il me semble) que l'expression existait aussi en français.


----------



## Nicomon

On le trouve en effet,  mais ce n'est pas recommandé.  Pour confirmer ce qui a déjà été dit, j'ajoute un extrait de *cette page* de la BDL 





> De plus, au lieu de *24 h/24, 7 j/7*, *qui est recommandé,* on peut recourir à* 24/24, 7/7* quand l’espace dont on dispose est plus restreint. D’autre part, *on constate que le raccourci propre à l’anglais 24/7, qui en quelques caractères combine les deux unités de temps, tend à se répandre en français*. Dans ce cas également, c’est la mention la plus brève possible qui puisse figurer dans une publicité, sur une enseigne, etc., pour rendre ce concept. Cet avantage explique sans doute pourquoi cette formulation réduite au minimum est en passe d’être entérinée par l’usage.[...] D’autres locutions expriment cette même réalité selon le contexte : _ouvert jour et nuit_, _ouvert toute la nuit_,_ en tout temps_, _à toute heure_, _sans interruption_, _en permanence_, _nuit et jour_, etc.


   Mais j'aimerais lire la phrase originale *en anglais*, pour trancher quant au placement.  
Là, je ne sais pas si on doit mettre l'accent sur « travaille » ou sur « protège », et je penche plutôt pour « protège ».


----------



## Triplespeak

Nicomon said:


> On le trouve en effet,  mais ce n'est pas recommandé.  Pour confirmer ce qui a déjà été dit, j'ajoute un extrait de *cette page* de la BDL    Mais j'aimerais lire la phrase originale *en anglais*, pour trancher quant au placement.
> Là, je ne sais pas si on doit mettre l'accent sur « travaille » ou sur « protège », et je penche plutôt pour « protège ».



Hi Nicomon,

Thanks for your help! It interesting to see that native French speakers don't all 100% agree on 24/7.

The English version of the sentence is 

This device works with the suite of IBM products to protect your home against data theft 24/7. 

"Data theft" is actually a bit awkward sounding in English, too. Ill make sure I post my questions with the original English from now on.


----------



## Maître Capello

Triplespeak said:


> It interesting to see that native French speakers don't all 100% agree on 24/7.


We all agree that it should be avoided in French.


----------



## Nicomon

Triplespeak said:


> The English version of the sentence is
> 
> This device works with the suite of IBM products to protect your home against data theft 24/7.


 Thank you.  In that case, I don't agree with atcheque.  I wouldn't mind putting  24/7 at the end, just as in English.

Suggestion, assuming that I understood "works" correctly.  I'm leaving "house" out. 
_Cet appareil compatible avec la gamme de produits IBM vous offre une protection contre le vol de données 24h/24, 7j/7. _


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pour ma part jamais vu « 24/7 ».


----------



## SwissPete

Wikipedia:

*English*: 





> In commerce and industry, *24/7* or *24-7 service* (usually pronounced "twenty-four seven") is service that is available any time and, usually, every day.


*Français *: 





> *24/7* est l'abréviation pour « 24 heures sur 24, 7 jours sur 7 ». Dans le commerce et l'industrie, cela signifie que le service est dans l'idéal toujours disponible, peu importe le jour ou l'heure.


----------



## OLN

Très douteuse, cette page Wikipédia en français ! 
Vous dites "congé national" à la place de jour férié ? Le joueur de basketball Jerry Reynolds est-il francophone ? Si non, il n'a rien à faire dans l'origine du prétendu emploi de "24/7" en français.  Au bas de la page, les notes et références sont toutes en anglais. Voyez aussi la discussion dans le 2e onglet et, dans l'historique, le nombre de modifications apportées.

Qu'on précise ou non les unités _heures _et _jours, _"Vingt-quatre sur sept" (vingt-quatre divisé par sept) n'a pas de sens, mais si même un film français s'intitule _Ouvert 24/7 ..._


----------



## jekoh

Wikipédia en français peut bien avoir une page pour décrire quelque chose qui n'existe pas en français...

« 24/7 » existe dans des phrases en français en France (voir message # 7), comme un très grand nombre de mots étrangers, mais est rare et la plupart des gens ne le comprendraient probablement pas, ou penseraient qu'on parle du 24 juillet.


----------



## OLN

Certes, mais la moindre des choses quand on rédige un article dans Wikip*é*dia sur quelque chose qui n'est pas français (ou d'adoption récente) est de l'écrire noir sur blanc. Au mieux, s'abstenir, surtout quand on rédige dans un français approximatif et sans source francophone.
La page du Wiktionnaire est plus convaincante, même si mathématiquement, ça reste mystérieux  : 24/7 — Wiktionnaire

Vous avez aussi déjà vu "24/7/365" ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je vous invite aussi à lire ou relire la citation que j'ai mise plus haut, au post 9  (avec lien vers la page d'où je l'ai extraite).
Outil pour outil... je me fie plus à la BDL qu'à Wikipedia ou au Wiktionnaire.  





OLN said:


> Vous avez aussi déjà vu "24/7/365" ?


  En anglais, oui.   Je ne me souviens pas l'avoir lu en français  (mais je peux avoir oublié ).
Copié de la même page de la BDL :  





> Notons que parfois en anglais on fait suivre _24/7_ du nombre de jours correspondant à une année : _24/7/365_. Cela vise à mettre en relief l’ininterruption totale du service. Cette dernière mention commence à être reprise en français, mais en fait l’idée de permanence est déjà présente dans _24 h/24, 7 j/_7.


   Cela dit, je dirais à la rigueur _vingt-quatre sept_, comme on dit en anglais _twenty-four seven, _ et non pas _vingt-quatre sur sept. _
C'est d'ailleurs ce qui est écrit dans le Wiktionnaire : _*24/7* \vɛ̃t.katʁ sɛt\
_


----------

